# My Tanks - 8 Pics



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Hey Guys...

Just wanted to post a some updates on my 30 Gallon as well as 2 new ones.... (Im running out of flat spaces )

Heres a pic of the 30 before pruning this weekend:









Top Down of a stand of L. Repens:









The 30 Again after a major scalp:









20 Gallon I just started. Will be a shrimp tank mostly.








-









The 20 has dwarf sag. E Tennelus, 5 Different Crypts (Wendtii, Wendtii Red, Petchii, Lutea, Spiralis), Anubias Barteri, Anubias Nana Narrow leaf, Cladophora aegagropila (Moss Balls or Marimo Balls), Java Lace, Java Moss.. I'll probably add more... Probably Crypts. For lighting it has 52Watts of Power Compacts hitting just over the 2.5WPG mark. Further details about the lighting shown in my DIY thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/29931-diy-power-compacts.html

The Blackstripe minnow that I posted about afew weeks ago finally got a permenant home on a double stand under the 20 Gallon pictured above.









I also started this tank this weekend to house a Green Spotted Puffer. I've always wanted to try one of these fish so I finally did. LOL... The Brick... my wife-to-be is an architect and I just plain couldn't talk here out of putting the brick in there - Her statement of "Man vs Nature"  It will end up getting covered with moss... Or maybe glosso in a mesh bag.








-









The 30 Gallon has settled in nicely at this point.... it looks as if my little fight with algae is over - I see now that I've scalped it that the Red Ruben in the center behind the driftwood is growing pretty well.... its gotten a good deal bigger... All of the swords are kind of poor looking ... any suggestions here? ...

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I like the setups. Can't say I've seen a brick in a tank before....

As for the swords, do you dose extra iron or use root tablets? I do both, and my 5 swords are growing like mad.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Your 30 gal is beautiful!

Tell your wife that I've also got bricks in one of my tanks. I use them as a shelf in the back for potted plants.


----------



## Minipol (Jul 4, 2006)

the brick is unusual but it looks fine to me.
Nice tanks you've got there


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Favorite tanks are the 29 because it's loaded with plants. Followed by the 20 gallon, and the one with the unique brick. Looks pretty good.

-John N.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL
I'd bet the swords come back now that they're not buried.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Betty - I've certainly had the same thought! 

evercl92 - I havnt as of yet because the tank has still been settling.... tis only 85 Days old as of now.. and I had alittle fight with hair algea and the like..... now that its settled I think Ill fight root feeding them abit.... everythign but the the Ruffle sword is growing faily well... they just look poor. 

Diana - I'll be sure to relay the message  she'll be most thrilled Im sure LOL 

Thanks for the kind comments guys 

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

If you have soil, you really don't need to add ferts.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice tanks! I like the brick and can't way to see it covered in moss. My favorite though is the 3 gal, but before the pruning. 

-ricardo


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Flagg- 
Yeah I kinda miss my jungle now  - I've added some plants back now ... alittle L. repends ... some sunset hygro and a couple others but I left it fairly bare to see if I can give the Dwarf Sag. and afew other plants time to catch up 

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm sure it'll grow back beautifully!

-ricardo


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

I like the first tank the most....fabulous.....brick reminds me of dwalstad's pics in the book...keep it up!!!!


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Justin, I LOVE the brick tank! I think it's a great idea---holes for fish to swim through, nice substrate for moss, and it looks like a nice composition, off-center as it is! I may have to try that myself! Your plants look beautiful as usual, and it's great to see your Blackstripe Minnow thriving!

Javalee


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Thank you very much Lee - Nice to see you back around 

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## Quaid (Aug 30, 2006)

I love how lush the first tank is!

How is your puffer doing? I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but he's probably not happy. GSP's are brackish to full marine puffers. Puffers are fantastic fish, and there is a lot of misinformation about them, especially at pet stores. Infact, everything a pet store ever tells anyone about puffers is probably completely wrong. Did you know you'll end up doing dentistry on your puffer? I had to do it every 5 months for my SAP (RIP).

Here is a bio of your GSP:
http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ug.php?g2_itemId=341
*Water Parameters: High brackish to marine salinity; Temp: 23-26C (73 - 80F ); pH: 7.0 - 8.3*

That site is rich with puffer information from some true experts.

You will also be able to find information about some true freshwater puffers, like the dwarf puffer and the south american puffer (and which ones are plant friendly, which ones aren't).


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Yeah I know.... But thanks for the link ....its one I havnt came across yet.

I'm Planning on keeping him for afew more weeks and then acclimating him to my friends 220Gal Salt system... I really just wanted to observe him for a time  He has led me to search for a source for a freshwater puffer as the only Fish stores I have here are Walmart and Petsmart ..LOL

I will say he's a little messy for my taste  

I've already migrated most of the more sensitive plants out and kept things like Elodea and have been very slowly adding abit of salt.. it wont be but about 2 more weeks until I see my friend. 

Untill then, he is pretty much on a snail diet  ... I throw him several good sized rams as well as afew small ones supplimented with blood worms.

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Dwarf puffers are great little FW puffers, and they're pretty popular. The PetSmart here in Jacksonville sells them, so I'm sure that the one by you can at least get them if they don't already carry them.

There's is also a red-tailed red-eyed puffer that has the same disposition as dwarf puffers from what I've heard, but I've never seen one for sale anywhere. If you find one, make sure it has a red spot on its tail, other wise it's a completely different species that's more aggressive.

Here's a link of what they look like: http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/puf-irrub.htm


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info! 

Yeah - Petsmart has the dwarfs from time to time so I'll probably go with that as my next choice.

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------

